
Show HN: Mapjot – Create interactive maps easily and share them with others - kaymakam
http://www.mapjot.com
======
brudgers
I like the concept. I don't really want to login with Facebook [1] to
understand the mechanics and see if it is something I might want to use. That
outweighs my interest in providing more detailed feedback on the project.

From a user experience perspective, a question to consider is "Do users enjoy
logging in?" If the answer is 'no' consider making logging in optional (opt-
in) and making the product better until people are opting-in or making the
product better by creating features that don't require logging in. Either
strategy reduces friction when potential users want to learn more about the
project.

Good luck.

[1]: Actually I don't want to login at all. And over the long term, I don't
want to log in with anything more cumbersome than Hacker News.

~~~
kaymakam
Great feedback. I'll work on it.

------
MartyAghajanyan
Great idea! I imagine there can be a lot of interesting reports and this can
turn into an awesome long living project.

Here is some feedback for you. I tried to add my own map, but the process was
a little bit hard ... it will be more simple if I can edit all in once, maybe
some table with inputs. Going one by one and clicking edit on each country is
too long process IMPO.

Also "Assign Random Colors" action changes everything, it will be cool to have
some revert "Random Colors Action" button.

~~~
kaymakam
Thanks for taking time to try it. \- Do you think importing data from csv can
make the process faster? \- Also do you think adding country on the fly would
be useful in case user wants to add a country?

~~~
MartyAghajanyan
> Do you think importing data from CSV can make the process faster?

Yes, I would like to see import from CSV as an option. Lots of people will
have data already in the file, so asking them to enter one by one can be
pretty unattractive option for them. For example, I created
[https://techevents.co/](https://techevents.co/) \- tech events aggregator and
have a huge DB of tech events. So I was thinking to add a map of "Tech
Communities per Country" (or Tech Events Per country) based on avg monthly
attendees count that I can get from DB report. And in that case CSV option
will be great for me, I will just export DB report to CSV and import to
[http://www.mapjot.com/](http://www.mapjot.com/)

> Also do you think adding country on the fly would be useful in case user
> wants to add a country?

Not sure, I didn't feel the need of it myself.

